# New York's new gun laws



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

New York has passed new gun laws. The only aspect that affects me (unless I am adjudged to be loco) is the magazine round count.

I am now limited to 7 rounds per magazine. I have one year to sell my existing magazines out of state, and I immediately have to carry only 7 rounds in my Glock 23 and my Glock 27.

The Glock 23 no longer makes much sense. It is the same size as a G30 and both the G30 (.45) and the G23 (.40) will have the same magazine capacity.

Or maybe I should move to a single stack .40 or .45 since I am limited to 7 rounds. 

If I get caught with more than 7 rounds in my magazine then I get charged with a misdemeanor--the result will certainly be the loss of the pistol license--so that is out of the question.

And ammo will get more expensive if Walmart drops out of the firearms business (they are being pressured to do so). Internet sales of ammo are banned.

When the new magazines are available I will offer my magazines for sale at reduced prices.

More to follow.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Dont move to fast on anything. Comply with the law and wait for the lawsuits to begin. I have a feeling that the law could get struck down as unconstitutional...This of course is only my opinion for what its worth...


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

1) Comply with the law. 2) Fund a legal counter-attack. 3) Work at cross purposes to their intent.

So...I removed three bullets from my 10 rd mags last night. I donated to SAF. And I'm buying a Wilson Combat Compact 1911 7rder.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Harryball said:


> Dont move to fast on anything. Comply with the law and wait for the lawsuits to begin. I have a feeling that the law could get struck down as unconstitutional...This of course is only my opinion for what its worth...


I agree. But we have only a one year window on that.

My magazines for the G27 which currently hold 9 rounds are grandfathered in as long as I only carry 7 rounds in them.

But the magazines for my G23 are not grandfathered in and have to be sold within 1 year. Only magazines with a maximum capacity of 10 rounds are grandfathered in.

But the fat grip on the Glocks meant large capacity. Now the large grips are for naught. I'm thinking a single stack XDs in .45 might make more sense than the G23. Smaller and thinner, but just 5 rounds of .45. If they offer a grip extension to max it out at 7 I think it is a good idea. But selling my guns will be a challenge. I have to sell to a FFL (no more direct sales) and who is going to want to buy one?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*Note to self:* No reason ever to visit New York.


----------



## LauraCraft (Sep 19, 2021)

Packard said:


> I agree. But we have only a one year window on that.
> 
> My magazines for the G27 which currently hold 9 rounds are grandfathered in as long as I only carry 7 rounds in them.
> 
> ...


I Guess Your Right.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------

